# My unexpected arrival!! :)



## MissCnBump

*That's right 2 weeks early and my mini monster is here...

Baby Tyler James born 09.44am on 14th March 2012 

Delievered by C-Section... 

At my 38 wk Midwife appointment Tuesday 13th March My blood pressure was a little on the high side so was referred to Ante-Natal day unit to be monitored for few hours. Finally sent home then got really tired and ended up being sick. My sister rang our hospital's labour ward who advised her to bring me in...

Thinking I was just tired it actually turned out I had pre-eclampsia SCARY!! but soon had my little treasure in my arms...

He was only 5lb 2 and is a little dot! now 1 week old ALREADY!!! His first weigh in on Monday and he's been playing catch up on feeds like he saying to us 'I WILL BE AS BIG AS THE OTHER BABIES haha!

Could not be any happier right now!!!!

xxxxx*


----------



## beanzz

Congratulations!


----------



## BabyRuby11

Aww wow congratulations. X


----------



## chellelou21

Congratulations!:flower:


----------



## stepmummy

Congrats! How exciting to meet him two weeks early :) Hope you're enjoying this wonderful time! xxx


----------



## Mummy Bean

Congrats on ur wee man. x


----------



## Geegees

Congratulations!!


----------



## tiffffx

Congratulations!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Congrats :flower:


----------



## Zemlianika

Congratulations! 5 pounds! Awww, so tiny!!! :)


----------



## bumpycat

Congratulations!! :flower:


----------



## cutemom2be

MissCnBump said:


> *That's right 2 weeks early and my mini monster is here...
> 
> Baby Tyler James born 09.44am on 14th March 2012
> 
> Delievered by C-Section...
> 
> At my 38 wk Midwife appointment Tuesday 13th March My blood pressure was a little on the high side so was referred to Ante-Natal day unit to be monitored for few hours. Finally sent home then got really tired and ended up being sick. My sister rang our hospital's labour ward who advised her to bring me in...
> 
> Thinking I was just tired it actually turned out I had pre-eclampsia SCARY!! but soon had my little treasure in my arms...
> 
> He was only 5lb 2 and is a little dot! now 1 week old ALREADY!!! His first weigh in on Monday and he's been playing catch up on feeds like he saying to us 'I WILL BE AS BIG AS THE OTHER BABIES haha!
> 
> Could not be any happier right now!!!!
> 
> xxxxx*




Huge Congrats on your little boy! :flower: 
I'm soooo happy for you, enjoy your little bundle of joy, :happydance:
I'm sooooo glad you've got to the hospital on time :thumbup: 
I had an early pre-eclamsia, baby in distress, ended up having an emergency c-section, Doctors said if I'd come to hospital a few hours later, it would be a different ending.
xxx


----------



## kayo

:hugs: put a big smile on my face. Congratulations hun


----------



## AngelUK

Congrats on your lil boy! Glad you got there in time and that you are both ok :) xxx


----------



## Kielee

Awww congrats on your little mite xx


----------



## tryin4baby

congratulations

xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Congratulations!! xx


----------



## Nadialew

Congrats!


----------



## April2012

congrats! how did the c-section go? how is the recovery? (getting ready for one myself.)


----------



## sparsh

congrats :)


----------



## ange30

congratulations xx


----------



## maysiemoo

congrautulations x


----------



## Fazzy

Congrats :flower:


----------



## Nat0619

Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## MissCnBump

cutemom2be said:


> MissCnBump said:
> 
> 
> *That's right 2 weeks early and my mini monster is here...
> 
> Baby Tyler James born 09.44am on 14th March 2012
> 
> Delievered by C-Section...
> 
> At my 38 wk Midwife appointment Tuesday 13th March My blood pressure was a little on the high side so was referred to Ante-Natal day unit to be monitored for few hours. Finally sent home then got really tired and ended up being sick. My sister rang our hospital's labour ward who advised her to bring me in...
> 
> Thinking I was just tired it actually turned out I had pre-eclampsia SCARY!! but soon had my little treasure in my arms...
> 
> He was only 5lb 2 and is a little dot! now 1 week old ALREADY!!! His first weigh in on Monday and he's been playing catch up on feeds like he saying to us 'I WILL BE AS BIG AS THE OTHER BABIES haha!
> 
> Could not be any happier right now!!!!
> 
> xxxxx*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge Congrats on your little boy! :flower:
> I'm soooo happy for you, enjoy your little bundle of joy, :happydance:
> I'm sooooo glad you've got to the hospital on time :thumbup:
> I had an early pre-eclamsia, baby in distress, ended up having an emergency c-section, Doctors said if I'd come to hospital a few hours later, it would be a different ending.
> xxxClick to expand...

We are enjoying every minute now he's here! 
Such a scary time if it weren't for my sister It very much could of been different I owe everything to her!! I would like to say never again but will see :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## MissCnBump

April2012 said:


> congrats! how did the c-section go? how is the recovery? (getting ready for one myself.)

Thank you....

C-Section went really well last pregnancy ended in an emergency section under GA so I am so glad I got to stay awake with this one and have hubby there with me and see my tiny TJ as soon as he was out. 

Apart from the 4 days suffering from hospital food everything went great!! Still a little sore now but just great to be at home with my family

Good Luck with the section and congrats xx


----------



## ashiozz

Aww!! CONGRATS! I am glad it all worked out and it sounds like baby is doing great!


----------



## littlemamana

Aww congratulations!!


----------



## JadeEmChar

Congrats!!


----------



## Annubrius

Congratulations!!


----------



## tinks80

congrats :)


----------



## angelandbump

Congratulations xx


----------



## Gracie W

Congrats! xxx


----------



## emilyjade

congratulations x


----------



## Jemma_x

Congratulations x


----------



## strdstkittenx

huge congrats!


----------

